# what is cubbing?



## 0 (25 October 2006)

qu in the title.
thanks in advance!


----------



## Honeybee (25 October 2006)

Hi
Cubbing is when the hunt takes a lot of young hounds out (training them) for hunting!! Hope this helpsx


----------



## endymion (25 October 2006)

.....trains them on fox cubs. Not much of a sport that, eh?


----------



## CARREG (25 October 2006)

".....trains them on fox cubs. Not much of a sport that, eh?...."

You dont want it to be a sport,eh..............Carreg


----------



## suebingham (25 October 2006)

Ditto -- Happy Bee's response. 
Here in the US where we have so many deer, 1st year hounds tend to want to go off on more interesting scents. Cubbing takes place prior to the hunt season and gets them focused on foxes.


----------



## severnmiles (25 October 2006)

Endy, in your opinion, what age does a fox cub stop being a fox cub?


----------



## chrissteers (28 October 2006)

not really cubs by now if you thik they were born in th spring and are hutned in autum. Anyways, cubbing is bascailly using a pack mainly made up of young hounds to draw a covert for fox 'cubs'. the covert would normaly have people linging it so as to keep evrything inside the covert, as young hounds arent really to great a chasign a fox thats gon away, hence why they practise like this....bt of coruse all this is  irrelevant as most of us now 'trail hunt'...yeah


----------

